

Startup Quote: Tony Hsieh, co-founder, Zappos - raychancc
http://startupquote.com/post/6412363646

======
raychancc
Learn by doing. Theory is nice, but nothing replaces actual experience.

\- Tony Hsieh (@ZAPPOS)

<http://startupquote.com/post/6412363646>

